# Dangerous treats - warning



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I keep coming across articles about how dangerous some of the ingredients in popular treats can be. I know we all are very careful about what food to feed, but we have to remember to read labels and watch out for treats too. Some of the dogs that have become sick only had a couple of treats and ended up with kidney failure. This is really scary.

Here is a link to an article about a link between chicken jerky from China and kidney failure. The brands named are Waggin Trail, Canyon Creek and Milo's kitchen.
Vitals - 3 big brands may be tied to chicken jerky illness in dogs, FDA records show

Here is a link to a really good article listing all of the different chemicals contained in some very popular treats, like Milk Bones, Beggin Strips, Pup Peroni:
Where?s the Beef? Why your dog should never eat another Milk-Bone or Beggin Strip, and you should avoid the Slim Jims. | Dirty Popcorn
There are some other good articles on this site also.

It is so hard to find healthy treats easily. So much comes from China, and it seems that there is nothing healthy you can buy in the grocery store or Target or Petco. I have been ordering treats online from small US companies. They are pricey, but it is worth it for long term health.

Any suggestions for healthy snacks would be appreciated! So far, my dogs love Bravo beef liver snacks and turkey hearts, the jerky from Goodness Gracious Treats, and they looove baby carrots.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have only purchased treats one time. Little bits of real food are way better and my dogs are very happy with a peice of meat, a piece of carrot or a green bean. For trick training, I just use their kibble. But, my dogs love any food at all. And if you look at the per pound price, those packaged treats cost as much as a good steak.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I have only purchased treats one time. Little bits of real food are way better and my dogs are very happy with a peice of meat, a piece of carrot or a green bean. For trick training, I just use their kibble. But, my dogs love any food at all. And if you look at the per pound price, those packaged treats cost as much as a good steak.


Sylie, what a great post. Apparently I have been completely brainwashed by advertising. Of course real food can be "treats!" I don't know why I was assuming they had to be sold in packages. Real food is so much better - nothing added.
Thank you!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

You.can boil chicken breast and cut up, and green beans, and freeze for snacks. I set out a few chicken bits in fridge to last few days. I give green beans frozen. There are older threads about this subject also. I think it is "what foods we feed our fluffs" or like. I also keep one bag of a made in USA type treat on hand. I get the bully's made in USA at bully sticks.com. 
I am going to think of some more safe people food treats like Sylvia. 
Good thread.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I also avoid packaged treats and use "real" food, too. My girls love little bites of apples, bananas, and cantelope. They also love Gerber turkey sticks. Thanks for posting the articles. :blush:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

This is a time when all of Gussy's food allergies come in handy. He can't have any treats that are premade. We have to make our own.... good link tho


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I never give Tyler any treats made in China. I was so tempted by Dogswell when I first got Tyler and the chicken wrapped sweet potatoes, but when I saw they were made in China I never bought it again. I figure if they can put melamine in human baby formula, who knows what they'll put in dog foods. Since I home cook Tyler doesn't really think of some of those fresh treats mentioned as treats...he thinks of them as part of b'fast and dinner. :HistericalSmiley: He's crazy wild for Chicken Jerky - only thing that I can use for training and I love two sources from and manufactured in brands: Aunt Jeni's Home Made Chicken Breast treats Aunt Jeni's Home Made and Kona Chips. Kona was born from the owners dog getting severely ill from Chinese treats. For a while I dehydrated my own but just don't have the time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My girls will get veggies as treats but they also LOVE LOVE LOVE Fruitable pet treats: Fruitables Pet Food - Official Site I break them into small pieces for them so they never get a whole one at one time.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

It's not really a treat, but we found Red Barn Chew-a-Bulls, which is a 'tough chew made with real bully sticks' and it's peanut butter flavored. Anyone else ever heard of or used Red Barn products?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I also give Bailey a lot of fresh fruit and veggies as treats, but I also keep several different kind of packaged treats on hand. I only buy US-made treats and mostly dehydrated meats from Bravo, Stella & Chewy's, etc - I like simple treats with a short list of ingredients so I know exactly what Bailey is eating!


----------

